# stardust-sources, something new :)

## CaribbeanKnight

here's my first try at making my own kernel sources patchset... i proudly present to you stardust-sources-2.6.7-r1!  :Smile: 

this is what's in them:

- mm5-based

- staircase scheduler 7.8

- reiser4 snapshot of 01-07-2004

- vesafb-tng 0.9rc2

- bootsplash 3.1.4

- menuconfig-name 1.0

if anyone feels like giving them a go, you can get them at http://tbl.dyndns.org/stardust-moondust-sources/

patches using p1 on 2.6.7-mm5...

if there are any questions, problems, requests, whatever, just ask...  :Smile: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

changed the url where you can find these and future stardust-sources, now at http://tbl.dyndns.org/stardust-moondust-sources

there you can also find my moondust-sources, a kernel patchset i made specially for my Mac as it doesn't support all the patches of stardust-sources... and it has a working bootsplash too, on ppc!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.7/2.6.7-ck4/split-out/autoswap.diff only fails with one really easy to fix hunk for mm4.

How well did reiser4 go into mm5? Next time I roll my own I might use mm5 to avoid trouble with staircase.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

will try to add that autoswap patch to next release.... let's say give me an hour   :Wink: 

reiser4-2004.07.02-19.36-linux-2.6.7-mm4.diff applied cleanly against mm5 so that should be no hard..

UPDATE:

2.6.7-stardust3 & 2.6.7-moondust3 are ready and at the usual place... left out bootsplash from stardust cos it's hopelessly broken on mm5 anyway, so i'll wait till there's a fix to add it again... moondust still has bootsplash as it's based on vanilla...

and the autoswap patch is added to both releases....

notes-stardust3:

-------------------

2.6.7-mm5 based

+reiser4 02-07-2004

+staircase 7.8

+autoswap

+vesa-tng 0.9-rc2

+menuconfig-name 1.0

notes-moondust3:

---------------------

2.6.7-vanilla based

+staircase 7.8

+autoswap

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp2

+menuconfig-name 1.0

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

and again, new versions of both patchsets, here are the notes:

```

2.6.7-stardust5 (x86-optimized kernel):

---------------------------------------------

2.6.7-mm5 based

+reiser4 02-07-2004     - reiser4 filesystem support

+staircase 7.8          - con kolivas' staircase scheduler

+config_hz              - configurable timer support

+vesa-tng 0.9-rc2       - next-generation vesa-framebuffer driver

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp3   - bootsplash support

+menuconfig-name 1.0    - easy and fancy stardust naming ;)

```

```

2.6.7-moondust6 (ppc32-optimized kernel):

--------------------------------------------------

2.6.7-vanilla based

+staircase 7.8          - con kolivas' staircase scheduler

+autoswap               - autoregulates the virtual memory swappiness

+vm_autoregulate2   - extends the swappiness autoregulation to page inactivation

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp3   - bootsplash support

+menuconfig-name 1.0    - easy and fancy moondust naming ;)

```

so mostly updates of patches and some new stuff like con kolivas' vm_autoregulate2 patch...

i also tried to patch in autoswap & vm_autoregulate2 into stardust-sources (of course they don't apply cleanly against mm5, but fixed that), but i was having weird problems, so i left them out to be sure.. does anyone know if there are problems between mm5 and these patches.?

oh and there's also working bootsplash support in both sources again!!  :Very Happy: 

if you get a black screen using bootsplash (like me..) then do this to fix it -> comment out the initrd line in grub or lilo config and then add bootsplash to your default runlevel and it should boot ok and the bootsplash image should come up at the end..

if there's any trouble, let me know!

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

2.6.7-moondust7 is out, being the first sources that work on ppc32 architectures and supports reiser4!!  :Smile: 

didn't actually try to make a reiser4 partition on my mac yet, so i can't confirm that it works yet, but will later...  :Smile: 

UPDATE: ahhh, too bad, reiser4 on ppc seems to be not working after all..  :Crying or Very sad:  compilation succeeds, but mounting a reiser4 partition fails... there seems to be something still really broken with reiser4 on ppc.. is there any place where i can get more info about reiser4 on ppc maybe that someone knows??

----------

## mrcs

Hey,

I tried your stardust5 to try and solve my SMP trouble, but now it crashed and burned on local APIC instead. Gonna try a bit later on, and post the results here.

And even if it doesn't work, at least you got my interest in making my own patch set  :Wink: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

ah, thanks for giving my sources a run  :Smile:  about the apic problem, what exactly goes wrong? is it compilation or during boot..? i'm using apic support too, and have no problems with it :/ what chipset is your mainboard.?

will look into it anyway!  :Smile: 

----------

## elvelind

+ for the name  :Smile: 

its running nice here. 

ebuild if somebody wants it.

```

# $Id$

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

K_PREPATCHED="yes"

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="don't_set_it"

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

MMPV="2.6.7-mm5"

MMPV_SRC="mirror://kernel/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/${MMPV/-mm*/}/${MMPV}/${MMPV}.bz2"

STARDUSTPV="2.6.7-stardust5"

STARDUSTPV_SRC="http://tbl.dyndns.org/stardust-moondust-sources/patchsets-stardust/${STARDUSTPV}.patch.bz2"

UNIPATCH_STRICTORDER="yes"

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/${MMPV}.bz2 ${DISTDIR}/${STARDUSTPV}.patch.bz2"

DESCRIPTION="stardust kernel patch"

HOMEPAGE=""

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} ${MMPV_SRC} ${STARDUSTPV_SRC}"

KEYWORDS="x86"

```

btw.   mm6 is out   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

elvelind: thanks for the ebuild, copied it and put it on the site with the patches..

about mm6 -> i have made an mm6 based stardust-sources but haven't tested it yet, only fixed all failing patches (i hope..  :Smile:  ) and am compiling it now...

update: boots fine, reiser4 works, vesafb works, bootsplash works so i guess it's safe to try it for the latest in mm6 newness  :Smile: 

notes:

```

2.6.7-stardust6 (x86-optimized kernel):

---------------------------------------------

2.6.7-mm6 based

+staircase 7.8          - con kolivas' staircase scheduler

+schedrange             - con kolivas' infrastructure for more policies

+schedbatch 2.1         - con kolivas' batch scheduling

+schediso 2.2           - con kolivas' isochronous scheduling

+reiser4 02-07-2004     - reiser4 filesystem support

+config_hz              - configurable timer support

+vesa-tng 0.9-rc2       - next-generation vesa-framebuffer driver

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp3   - bootsplash support

+menuconfig-name 1.0    - easy and fancy stardust naming ;) 

```

as you can see i added some new stuf from ck too.. for more info you can always check http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/ for more information on using these scheduler patches..

----------

## mrcs

It's during boot; everything just freezes some time after APIC shows up on the screen. Can't remember exactly when and what it says, but I'll check it out tonight.

I have a i875 chipset and I've used APIC before so it might just been me being in to much of a hurry  :Smile: 

I'll tinker with it later on today, and let you know the status!

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

small update in stardust-sources again.. after talking to con he ensured me all the current patches can still be applied to 2.6.7-mm6.. as i did..  :Smile: 

notes:

```

2.6.7-stardust7 (x86-optimized kernel):

---------------------------------------------

2.6.7-mm6 based

+staircase 7.8          - con kolivas' staircase scheduler

+schedrange             - con kolivas' infrastructure for more policies

+schedbatch 2.1         - con kolivas' batch scheduling

+schediso 2.2           - con kolivas' isochronous scheduling

+autoswap               - con kolivas' autoregulating virtual memory swappiness

+vm_autoregulate 2      - con kolivas' swappiness autoregulation extention to page inactivation

+reiser4 02-07-2004     - reiser4 filesystem support

+config_hz              - configurable timer support

+vesa-tng 0.9-rc2       - next-generation vesa-framebuffer driver

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp3   - bootsplash support

+menuconfig-name 1.0    - easy and fancy stardust naming ;) 

```

off to get some sleep now, it's been some days...   :Confused: 

----------

## geranium

2.6.7-stardust7 running for about two hours now on a reiser4 only machine  :Very Happy:  .  Now only to get nvidia-kernel to work right .... Thnx. Great work.

----------

## mrcs

Tried to run stardust7 right now and it fails right after 

```
Checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: Passed
```

After that everything freezes and aftyer a while I get errors that my CPU temp is over threshold.

I have no idea whats up with that, but I'll try a vanilla 2.6.7 to se if -mm is the problem. If not, I think I might just run with your patchset for a while and tinker with it, IF I can get it up and running  :Smile: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

kireru: hmmm, i don't really know what's going wrong there, and i don't have an smp x86 machine, so i can't test it myself....   :Confused: 

maybe you can try a plain 2.6.7-mm6 to see if the problem's in my patching or in mm-sources...  :Smile: 

if you do, let me know how it goes..!

oh and there's also a new stardust using the latest reiser4 patch (05-07-2004), but nothing else changed, so it's not really worth it i guess..  :Smile: 

----------

## mrcs

Everything works fine with gentoo-dev-sources, well at least up to mounting my reiser4 partition obviously. 

I'm gonna try a plain mm as you said today to see if that's the problem. Hopefully that'll work, then I'll just modify your patches a bit and see if I can get it to run properly. Anyway it's a great learning experience if I just can keep myself from bashing my computer to pieces  :Smile: 

And by the way; I tried the new love6 yesterday, and it does not stop after the TSC sync-thingy. Very strange that yours does that, but let's see if it works at all with -mm, and then I'll try to sort out what it doesn't like about yours.

I'll be back  :Smile: 

----------

## mrcs

Well, it was the mm stuff that screwed everything up. Guess I'll have to patch gentoo-dev-sources or something with reiser4.

Wish me luck  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

 *kireru wrote:*   

> Well, it was the mm stuff that screwed everything up. Guess I'll have to patch gentoo-dev-sources or something with reiser4.
> 
> Wish me luck 

 

If you get a July reiser4 patch working on vanilla (or gentoo-dev), please tell me what you did. I can't get it to work even though I think I've fixed the failed hunks and compile-time errors.

----------

## fallow

for without mm reiser4 support You can use this for example :

http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/reiser4/

http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

and this also

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1255235

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

 *fallow wrote:*   

> for without mm reiser4 support You can use this for example :
> 
> http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/reiser4/
> 
> http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/
> ...

 

Thanks, but I know about cko. I get three hunks that are easy to fix, then three compile-time errors that I fix the same way as cko. It compiles fine but panics when the kernel tries reading a reiser4 FS. I might try cko to see if that panics too. For now I'd rather have the post-06-24 reiser4 improvemnts than the stability of vanilla.

----------

## mrcs

Just wanted to let you know that I fixed the mm-problems; my Promise-card didn't like ACPI anymore as it turned out, so pci=noacpi did the trick.  Unfortunately the USB modules crashed when I rebooted, but that's another story...

Now I'm off to try your patch set to see if I can get that to work  :Smile: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

yes, the usb problems are also due to mm6 so it appears andrew has some fixing to do  :Smile: 

i'm gonna try and make a new stardust version based on 2.6.7-vanilla to get a stable version for now, till mm settles its probs.. will post when ready  :Wink: 

oh, no one got any special requests or something..? i'm a bit out of inspiration..  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

maybe somethng like this http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/v1.html , with cpu shedulers and some options selectable via USE flags . there are old versions of stair,stair add ons , spa and hybrid etc. here.Maybe You do something better new.And maybe working reiser4 support without mm will become as good stuff for many users  :Wink: 

greetngs  :Smile: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

your wish is my command...   :Wink: 

here are the new stardust-sources-r9 based on vanilla 2.6.7:

```

2.6.7-stardust9 (x86-optimized kernel):

---------------------------------------------

2.6.7-vanilla based

+staircase 7.9          - con kolivas' staircase scheduler

+schedrange             - con kolivas' infrastructure for more policies

+schedbatch 2.2         - con kolivas' batch scheduling

+schediso 2.2           - con kolivas' isochronous scheduling

+autoswap               - con kolivas' autoregulating virtual memory swappiness

+vm_autoregulate 2      - con kolivas' swappiness autoregulation extention to page inactivation

+reiser4 07-07-2004     - reiser4 filesystem support

+posix-hrt 04.06.25     - enhanced configurable timer support

+vesa-tng 0.9-rc2       - next-generation vesa-framebuffer driver

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp3   - bootsplash support

+cflags_select          - custom cflags support

+menuconfig-name 1.0    - easy and fancy stardust naming ;)

```

as you can see, reiser4 snapshot from yesterday on vanilla, thrown in some updates of ck's stuff, new hi-res timer support..

also, by moving away from mm6 there are no more problems with ACPI/APIC/USB/vesafb/bootsplash (i hope..  :Smile:  )

kernel bootsplash support is working fully again, so that fix by commenting out the initrd line in lilo/grub isn't needed anymore..

fallow: thanks a lot for that url, it's verrrrry interesting  :Smile:  will take a look at it and see if i can implement the cool stuff, like that use-flag stuff, looks really nice... only hope my skills are good enough to make a working release  :Smile: ) ah, we'll see how it goes...

..off to make a new moondust-sources now, there's some nice new stuff there too, like hi-res timers on ppc, don't think anyone else supports that yet...

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

...and here is moondust-r11 too  :Smile: 

```

2.6.7-moondust11 (ppc32-optimized kernel):

---------------------------------------------------

2.6.7-vanilla based

+staircase 7.9          - con kolivas' staircase scheduler

+schedrange             - con kolivas' infrastructure for more policies

+schedbatch 2.2         - con kolivas' batch scheduling

+schediso 2.2           - con kolivas' isochronous scheduling

+autoswap               - autoregulates the virtual memory swappiness

+vm_autoregulate 2      - extends the swappiness autoregulation to page inactivation

+reiser4 07-07-2004     - reiser4 filesystem support

+posix-hrt 04.06.25     - enhanced configurable timer support

+bootsplash 3.1.4-sp3   - bootsplash support

+menuconfig-name 1.0    - easy and fancy moondust naming ;)

```

so, to sum up the new stuff -> ck's updates, reiser4 and posix hires timers..

about that reiser4 support on ppc, as it is now, it still doesn't work, but i've found out this is still a bug with the small/large keys but it isn't located in the kernel stuff, but in reiser4progs-0.5.5... so afaik the reiser4 support in this kernel is fully working on ppc, but we'll just have to wait for an updated reiser4progs..   :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

i`m glad to see without mm reiser4 support , i`m going to test it in the near future  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fallow: thanks a lot for that url, it's verrrrry interesting  will take a look at it and see if i can implement the cool stuff, like that use-flag stuff, looks really nice... only hope my skills are good enough to make a working release ) ah, we'll see how it goes...
> 
> 

 

no problem , try to do that in the some future  :Smile:  It`s not complicated. I will help if i can in the future if You will want that  :Smile: 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## mrcs

Great! I'm gonna try it right away. I have been getting loads of unable to handle kernel paging requests and thus failed to get any mm-kernel working. Memtest doesn't report any errors so I'm stumped.

This is my last hope. If it doesn't work... it's back to reiserfs again and hopefully a better world.

----------

## fallow

i had the same error twice or three times  with some modifications of vm  ...but look at this  :Smile: 

 *wrc1944 in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194316 wrote:*   

> I just got an email from Con ( I was mentioning what I thought was a typo on the mm6 staircase7.8 patch still being named mm5), and I also asked him about reiser4 not being in his recent work, as I'm running a pure reiser4 box with Redeeman and my own kernels. Here's the reply.
> 
> "Lately the nightly reiser4 patches have been quite unstable, and only 
> 
> work with the vm changes that go into -mm so I'm going to hold off for a 
> ...

 

----------

## DocterD

can you pls Open all Patches that you are using? Because i want only the cflags_select Patch.

----------

## primero.gentoo

Hi ... downloading right now ...  :Smile: 

You asked for suggest and i'm gonna ask for what i really need  :Smile: 

What about implementing some iptables patches like :

-psd

-ipsec-matches

-osf

avaible at netfilter.org

also 

CDFS

Systrace

After all i think that patch on Vanilla is really a good choice since i'm a little bit frustrated by "on the edge kernel" that rocks like ninja but sometimes get slow like turtle ... or freeze like ice !

Bye

----------

## fallow

 *DocterD wrote:*   

> can you pls Open all Patches that you are using? Because i want only the cflags_select Patch.

 

You can also add you compiler flags manually , into kernel_src/arch/i386/Makefile for 386arch for ex.

This patch is here also : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/applied-patches/

greetz  :Wink: 

----------

## Jake

I've been using reiser4, some of Con's patches, and systrace. I have a systrace-1.5 diff against 2.6.7-rc3-mm1 that works perfectly with 2.6.7 at http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/systrace_1.5-linux-2.6.7-rc3-mm1.patch. The failed hunks from the official patch aren't hard to fix, but the entry.S ones are a little annoying.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

thanks for all the suggestions and comments!! will try to add most of it in the next few days and see how it goes..  :Smile: 

docterd: all used patches and more are now available too at http://tbl.dyndns.org/stardust-moondust-sources/patches

jake: thanks for the patch! will add it

----------

## veezi

It would be really nice to put a small and simple description (perhaps 2 or 3 lines) about each patch, what it does, and any reference sites for further reading.

I just miss that in all those funky sources out there  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

when i have the time i'll add a page to the site describing all the patches a bit and with an url to an eventual site where to get them..

----------

## petrjanda

I don't know what is causing this, but when im compiling stuff, the mouse cursor becomes sometimes a lot jerky   :Confused:  running r9, reiser4, preempt, any ideas?

----------

## fallow

it`s might be a staircase  problem , somebody feeling this with stair .i think the good idea to test some schedulers behaviors and compare them , and play with params is to have a runtime elevation tool for scheduler - hydra. i`m using this . gui for this looks that -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/2.jpg

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

If you want to do another vanilla release, you can start with my patch against 2.6.8-rc1 at http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/2.6.8-rc1-JM.patch.bz2.

From Con (http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.7/2.6.8-rc1/):

from_2.6.7_to_staircase7.A

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.3.dif

schediso2.3.diff

autotune_swappiness.diff

autotune_inactivation.diff

voluntary-preempt-2.6.7-bk20-H3 (see http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3440)

BadRAM-2.6.5.2.patch.bz2

2.6.8-rc1-reiser4.diff

also includes:

systrace-1.5

CDFS

----------

## metacove

I love the name for these!

Just wanted to say thanks for making a great patchset. I really appreciate your efforts.

----------

